# Nice Stuff! Bryan Gregson Piece



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.thisisfly.com Check out page 39+
by Bryan Gregson

Congratulations, Bryan!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Great article! Makes me want to head over to fish it. Too bad is has a thick layer of ice.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys! It was a fun project to work on. Hope you all are fishing!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LoL, Bry you are all over the place! Doesn't surprise me though. Congrats, that is one sweet article.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice write.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! It was a fun project to work on. Hope you all are fishing!


That's you !?! WOW !!! :shock:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

"asleep at the reel" - well put
Nice article.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Killer stuff, man. Congrats!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Dead mans lake, huh? I always think of it as 'Secret lake' or '***** country'. Killer article bro.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks again for the words fellas

ScottyP - It's also called 'Parts Lake" ; )



.45 said:


> [quote="F/V Gulf Ventur":5xkzhiz2]Thanks for the kind words guys! It was a fun project to work on. Hope you all are fishing!


That's you !?! WOW !!! :shock:[/quote:5xkzhiz2]

Yep...that's me ; )


----------

